# At Last.



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Been busy with other things, here she is. It's like starting from day one again! This does not please me.


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Skint nice,haha.


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

That machine looks great in black


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Looks incredible, congrats!


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

I flipped the lid in the water tank around so that the hoses were at the back; seems like better routing and made for slightly easier refilling.

Not sure why they didn't come like that.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks like an operating theatre inside







Beautiful machine, I'm very jealous, black AND stainless inside.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Jony said:


> Skint nice,haha.


Crowd funding but we all get to have a week or two's use of the machine







.

Jon.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Sweet mate. (one day hopefully)


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well you never know if someone gets bored.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Yeah seems to happen quite a lot on this forum


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

The machine looks beautiful, both inside and out! Hope you enjoy your new purchase


----------

